# 3 Operating Systems and I need to Delete 2 Help!!!!



## mlt77 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello,

I have an old compaq computer that came with Widows ME. I added Windows 2000 a few years ago, and now I need a computer with Windows XP. I installed Windows XP thinking that at some point the computer would ask me to delete the other 2 operating system and it didn't. Now I have 3 operating systems on one computer. All I want is to have Windows XP on my computer can I make this happen? The original operating system was Windows ME. How can I take off the other operating systems. If I can't take off the Windows ME since that was the original OS, How do I take off Windows 2000? I can still work with having two OS I would prefer just one, but I am open at this point. Can someone please help me fix my problem?

Hope to hear from someone soon, Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Put your XP Disc in the drive.
Restart Pc.
At first screen.
Press any key to boot from CD..
Delete all partitions.
Create one or more partitions
Format and install XP.

You will have to reload drivers etc.


----------



## mlt77 (Mar 10, 2008)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> Put your XP Disc in the drive.
> Restart Pc.
> At first screen.
> ...


When I log in I get an option to pick with OS I want to use. How do I delete the Partitions? Will something say the work Partition? I hope I am not asking dumb questions. I just really want my computer to work. I also want to thank you for the information. Please help me if you can


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

mlt77 said:


> *When I log in I get an option to pick with OS I want to use. *How do I delete the Partitions? Will something say the work Partition? I hope I am not asking dumb questions. I just really want my computer to work. I also want to thank you for the information. Please help me if you can


You don't log in. Get into the BIOS and set first boot off the CD-ROM.

_Put your XP Disc in the drive.
Restart Pc.
At first screen.
Press any key to boot from CD..
Delete all partitions.
Create one or more partitions
Format and install XP._


----------



## mlt77 (Mar 10, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into the BIOS setup screen like you were advised and set the boot order to where the CDROM drive is first. Save the change and exit the BIOS.

Insert the XP CD in the CDROM drive and then restart the computer. A black screen will appear with the words, *Press any key to boot from CD*. Press any key quickly before the prompt disappears, or else you'll have to restart your computer again.

Read each screen carefully and follow the instructions carefully. Since you have multiple operating systems and multiple partitions, you need to delete all partitions. I'm assuming that your computer has a single hard drive.

Once all partitions are deleted, you want to create a new C: partition. I'm assuming you want to use the entire hard drive as a single C: partition and not have multiple partitions.

Select the option to format the partition with the NTFS file system.

Once the formatting is complete, the file copying process will start.

When the computer restarts for the first time, the *Press any key to boot from CD* prompt will appear again. Keep your hands off the keyboard and don't do anything! The prompt will disappear in a few seconds, then the install process will continue.

When the computer restarts the second time and the same prompt appears, don't touch the keyboard!

Once the install process is complete and the XP desktop loads, you can remove the XP CD.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that you know how to format the hard drive and do a fresh install of XP, I have some questions.

What is the processor type and speed, how much RAM is installed, and how large is the hard drive?

Do you know what type of display adapter, sound device, network adapter, and 56K modem are in that computer, and do you have the XP drivers for them already burned to a CD-R?

What is the brand name, model name, and model number of that computer?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shanna182 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have an older computer as well.. compaq with windows me. I upgraded my windows to windows xp... for some reason i expected it to write over the windows me.. which it didnt. and now i have both operating systems in one. It's taking up a lot of space and im not able to download anything or do much on my computer. I was told to try puting the windows xp disc back in.. and i followed everything and now it replaced the windows me with ANOTHER windows xp. SO now i have 2! windows xp operating systems on my computer. I neeed to delete one of them nad im out of ideas and need help on how to do so.!!! help me 
thanks.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

See these and select your option:

How can I remove Windows 9X from my system while keeping Windows 2000/XP/2003?

or

How can I remove Windows 2000/XP/2003 from my system while keeping Windows 98?

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## shanna182 (Apr 23, 2008)

????????


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Format and reinstall.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Shanna182:

You need to start your own thread and not encroach on mlt77's thread because it causes confusion trying to address issues for 2 or more people on the same thread.

When you do start a new thread, advise what the processor speed is and the amount of RAM installed. You also need to advise if your Windows XP CD is a full version CD or an upgrade version CD. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

